# Previously worked in Dubai, with a 6 month ban and 2 offers.. How do I manage this?



## lazydazy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi All! I have a couple questions I was hoping you would be able to answer.

I worked in the UAE for 1.5 years (up-till May 4th, 2012) and returned to my home country - I was on a LLC visa for a company that issued all employee visas (despite my managerial position) as clerks. Since then I have had an offer from a startup in Dubai for a Managerial visa and this has been rejected. I reckon it is because of the automatic 6 month labour ban since I didn't complete 2 years at my previous company. They have kept me hanging for about 3 months now, so I started looking at other options. In the past few days, I have received another offer from Dubai which I would prefer. As I understand the labour office will reject the second application for a work visa as two visas cannot be in process for one individual at the same time. Both of the new offers I have received are from FZ.

I have had a PRO check my passport number at immigration in the UAE and all is clear. I am not currently in the UAE.

My questions are:
How do I check with the labour office ref the status of my ban and when exactly it will end? Can I call them to find out the status?

What is the best way to deal with the two companies and make sure the one I really want (the second company visa) is not rejected?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

lazydazy said:


> Hi All! I have a couple questions I was hoping you would be able to answer.
> 
> I worked in the UAE for 1.5 years (up-till May 4th, 2012) and returned to my home country - I was on a LLC visa for a company that issued all employee visas (despite my managerial position) as clerks. Since then I have had an offer from a startup in Dubai for a Managerial visa and this has been rejected. I reckon it is because of the automatic 6 month labour ban since I didn't complete 2 years at my previous company. They have kept me hanging for about 3 months now, so I started looking at other options. In the past few days, I have received another offer from Dubai which I would prefer. As I understand the labour office will reject the second application for a work visa as two visas cannot be in process for one individual at the same time. Both of the new offers I have received are from FZ.
> 
> ...


I know that the PRO department in our group (observed during internal audit) uses the MOL website to go through the paces of the bureaucratic process. Link: 

Ministry of Labour Click on the enquiry services link on the left of the page (there is also a phone no. listed on the enquiry page)...

You could give that a try and see if it answers your questions. There could be other reasons instead of a labor ban that are causing your visa to be rejected. You mentioned that your earlier permit was for the position of 'clerk', so an educated guess would be that with your new position of 'manager' the labor dept needs to verify that you are qualified for the job/meet the criteria established. Have you submitted to them your attested university degree? for professional positions and managerial positions an attested university degree along with the requisite package is required for the visa to be issued. Look into that (please remember this is an educated guess). Also there might a labor ban on you, which can be removed, if you do in-fact submit the documents i mentioned earlier along with proof from your new employer that the wage meets the minimum of AED 12,000 benchmark they have set. Seeing as how you mentioned your new employer is based in the FZ, i am leaning towards the lack of all the attested documents being the cause for rejection. Regarding the best option to get all the information found out, I would recommend befriending your PRO . Finally, about choosing out of the two choices of employment, honestly in my experience, you would need to just compare the two, decide and then apply for the visa with the one you chose... hope that helps..

p.s: I just read my post and realized i have used the words 'you and 'your' far too often.. apologize for the bad linguistics lol..


----------



## lazydazy (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Saraswat! That is pretty helpful.. One more thing - I know that 2 companies cant apply for an employment visa for the same person at the same time.. But do you know if one can apply for a business visa?

Thanks - and no worries about the "yous and your" makes it more personal anyway


----------

